# Random qu, need a favour plz?



## thelilbump

Does anyone think they could spare 10/15 minutes to do me a favour tommorrow please?

It is cloth nappy related but the rest is cryptic :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

I can spare 15 mins :)


----------



## Babyshambelle

I'll do it hun!! I'll pm you if you like! xx


----------



## mommyof3co

Do you need help stalking a stocking or something? haha I'm in the US but if its something I can do I can help :)


----------



## saraendepity

i'll help in anu way i can chuck!! drop me a pm if you need anythin :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

ooooooh do i suspect this may be something to do with secret santa??


----------



## thelilbump

thanks girls! I'll randomly select a couple of people just to get different opinions but if i don't select you please don't take it personally. will get back to you :hugs:


P.S Sara i'll have you know i'm all secret santa shopped out and i've been buying wrapping for it today! :smug:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Oooh....this DOES sound cryptic!! :winkwink:


----------



## saraendepity

oooh i am very intreagued!!!LOL


----------



## Vici

I can help if you need me to as i'm in all day tomorrow :)


----------



## kirsten1985

He he, wonder what it is!


----------



## bjl1981

I can help if needed :)


----------



## Rachel_C

Me too :)


----------



## mommyof3co

Hmmm I wonder what it is lol


----------



## thelilbump

lol i love the way you're all intreigued now :rofl: it's nothing too exciting though :nope: you girls don't even know what you're volunterring to do yet :rofl: :muaha:


----------



## princessellie

im in all day tomorrow so will help if i can

im up for anything :rofl:

x


----------



## bjl1981

do we know what it was yet?!!! or is it still secret?


----------



## Babyshambelle

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

removed


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

:rofl: love the last one, bet she could eat more than me in three minutes :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

eh ?????????????????????????:dohh:


----------



## princessellie

lol so bloody confused, was that the secret mish? to post a pic of a baby eating mince pies LMFAO

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hahahah....there was a choice of two secret mish's....one was to see how many deep filled mice pies you could eat in 3 minutes!!

Olivia had a good old go....but all she managed was to rip the corner of the box :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Freya loves a good bit of box....any cardboard really, she's worse than my cat.

:rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

eh ??? i am soooooooo confumbled !!!LOL


----------



## princessellie

lol this is random!!!

x


----------



## kirsten1985

:rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

i actually hit myself on the head this morning when i first read it !!!!LOL i still dont understand .............. :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

me neither lmao

someone please explain before we all go mad and start hitting ourselves in the head lmao

x


----------



## saraendepity

princessellie said:


> me neither lmao
> 
> someone please explain before we all go mad and start hitting ourselves in the head lmao
> 
> x

too late!!!! :loopy::dohh::loopy::dohh::loopy::dohh::loopy::dohh:


----------



## princessellie

come on donna/laura, if u dont explain soon were all going to do a sara!!!

:rofl:

x


----------



## Lunaty

yeah what is that all about :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: you girls crack me up!!!


----------



## saraendepity

well what was the crack then ??? :loopy:


----------



## princessellie

omg how have you still not explained :hissy:

:sulk:

tell us what it was!!!

:rofl:

x


----------



## saraendepity

:grr:


----------



## princessellie

haha i think theres about to be murder!!

x


----------



## saraendepity

:pop:


----------



## princessellie

:haha:

you get em told sara!!

x


----------



## princessellie

i know the secret mish :smug:

x


----------



## thelilbump

:haha:


----------



## princessellie

:rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

princessellie said:


> i know the secret mish :smug:
> 
> x

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I WANNA KNOW !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:!!


----------



## saraendepity

i'm gonna bug the life out of you now till you tell me :muaha: BIIIIIIIIIIIG mistake adding me to FB :) HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## thelilbump

:tease: :haha:

aww poor Sara!


----------



## saraendepity

:cry:


----------



## thelilbump

it's really not that bigger secret :tease:


----------



## princessellie

its massive if u dont know what it is though :haha:

x


----------



## saraendepity

right thats it i am officially in the huff !!!:sulk:


----------



## thelilbump

awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## princessellie

sara, if i had some chocolate i would tell you.....

x


----------



## saraendepity

i'll send you chocolate :D


----------



## princessellie

ok :D

x


----------



## saraendepity

Mintage!!! i willl send you chocolate then i will find out the secret :yipee:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: that'll only take a week or 2 :tease:


----------



## princessellie

LMFAO!!!

i think it would take a pretty big bar though, im really craving it tonight, have resorted to choc chip bisuits but it is so not hitting my spot 

:rofl:

x


----------



## thelilbump

.....and as it's my secret anyway i think i should be deserving of chocolate too!!!


----------



## princessellie

i agree...

x


----------



## thelilbump

and for the fact that we only have 5 minutes left on bnb :cry: :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

make that 4


----------



## princessellie

:( see you soon everyone!!!

x


----------



## kirsten1985

:rofl: I wondered what you were on about til I remembered, you make it sound like the world is ending :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

LMFAO !!!! ok i'll send you both chocolate!:) pm me your addy Donna and i'll send it :) i already know ellies !!!LOL i sit outside her house everyday :rofl::flasher:


----------



## saraendepity

i came on thismorning and i was soooooooo scared incase we werent gonna be back online !LOL i actually closed my eyes as the page was loading !!!!LOL


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> LMFAO !!!! ok i'll send you both chocolate!:) pm me your addy Donna and i'll send it :) i already know ellies !!!LOL i sit outside her house everyday :rofl::flasher:

are you sure you don't have it already? :haha: *don't answer that* :rofl:

<<<really hopes she doesn't look stupid saying that! :blush:


----------



## princessellie

the world DID end!! nearly!

it was only offline for 3 and a bit hours, yes i know because i was still up then making cheese straws for a hungry paul :shock:

x


----------



## saraendepity

=;jlkddna]];;;;;;;;;;;.p/uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu q FD--0-;Y4343333


----------



## saraendepity

/\/\ Daisy saying hello!!!!!!!:rofl:n


----------



## saraendepity

Help she's somehow managed to get rid of my address ba and i cant get it back??? what do i do ?????????


----------



## princessellie

hiii little daisy!!! ehh i dont know? google it?

x


----------



## princessellie

https://www.2privacy.com/www/missing-address-bar/restore-address-bar-Internet-Explorer.html 

:smug:

x


----------



## saraendepity

found it LOL and i couldnt google as i had no address bar to type into google !!!LOL :dohh: she's going proper mental trying to eat he piccie on my siggie!LOL


----------



## princessellie

haha its cos she knows ur not gna feed her for a bloody year!

bad mammy!!!

:rofl:

x


----------



## saraendepity

LOL that could be why !!!LOL *note to self - sort out that bloody ticker!!!*


----------



## kirsten1985

princessellie said:


> the world DID end!! nearly!
> 
> it was only offline for 3 and a bit hours, yes i know because i was still up then making cheese straws for a hungry paul :shock:
> 
> x

:shock: when do you sleep?!!


----------



## princessellie

kirsten1985 said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> the world DID end!! nearly!
> 
> it was only offline for 3 and a bit hours, yes i know because i was still up then making cheese straws for a hungry paul :shock:
> 
> x
> 
> :shock: when do you sleep?!!Click to expand...

rarely lmfao

x


----------



## thelilbump

aww hi daisy!! My LO has learnt to switch the laptop off :rofl: nightmare!


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> aww hi daisy!! My LO has learnt to switch the laptop off :rofl: nightmare!

oh no :nope: cant be a good thing!!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

it's not when i loose work i'm in the middle of because she's decided o switch the LT off :dohh: you have all this to come in the not too distant future :muaha:


----------



## saraendepity

shhhh i dont wanna no !LOL she is always gonna be this tiny little baby that doesnt do anything like that :) I WISH!!!!lol


----------



## thelilbump

I used to say that....:rofl:


----------

